# So cyuuuuute! :D



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Awww... aren't they awesome? This is about half of Contessa's first litter. The others didn't want to stay in one place.










Momma (Contessa):


----------



## eschimpf (Mar 10, 2011)

Awe me, such cute little ones.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Shinnnnnyyyyy


----------

